# Started to breed locusts



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi im New here i have begun breeding locusts first time doing it, i am also breeding superworms currently got 6 pupa and a bunch of worms waiting to morph.....1 pups is ready for beetlehood soon  cant wait.

this is my tank for the locust....i havent a clue on the gallon but its about 2ft. using play sand. and i have only juvanile locust, no big ones yet  so gatta wait till they get big.


















and here whos going to be nomming on them  jessy


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh dear oh dear, your feeder set up puts my rep vivs to shame!

Best of luck

: victory:


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you very much, my brother just said chuck everything in there dont make it look good....i just told him i like it to look....presentable atleast becouse if i like it maybe they will ahaha, that tank was used for her in her viv....as a somewere to swim but she kept rubbing her nose up it so we took it out. how long does it take for locust to reach adult sizes? thank you for your kind words 



Jake


----------



## Cornzz (Jul 10, 2011)

It will probably take 1 week for it to reach adulthood from 5th instar and does it have a heat bulb?


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Cornzz said:


> It will probably take 1 week for it to reach adulthood from 5th instar and does it have a heat bulb?



yes they have a heat bulb gazing in on them , iv brought 4 adult locust today hoping they already havent layed ah well if they have, its fun to watch them do about there day... i have some tiny ones in a differnt tank


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks really good. Whats the plan with the tank, just let them breed and let the little ones 'grow up' in there then feed them off? Or are you going to move the little ones to another enclosure and grow them up to a suitable size for feeding?


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

well at first we were just going to let them grow up in the same tank as the adults, but we decided to get another tank for the babies.... but i might just forget the second tank because i only have one heat bulb...what do you think i should do?.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Well when I looked into it before, I was always told that its best to have like an ice cream tub full of sand, let the locusts lay their eggs in that then remove it into a separate hatching tank. Then put another ice cream tub full of sand into the locust tank, let them lay their eggs in it. Then put them in the hatching tank and grow them on and put the old tub back in the adult one for more laying etc. 

And just keep doing this, swapping the tubs all the time for a constant supply with 2 tanks, seems like a messing about though.


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> Well when I looked into it before, I was always told that its best to have like an ice cream tub full of sand, let the locusts lay their eggs in that then remove it into a separate hatching tank. Then put another ice cream tub full of sand into the locust tank, let them lay their eggs in it. Then put them in the hatching tank and grow them on and put the old tub back in the adult one for more laying etc.
> 
> And just keep doing this, swapping the tubs all the time for a constant supply with 2 tanks, seems like a messing about though.



thanks you, i shall try this when they reach adulthood and consume 4 trays of icecream....:shock:hmmm better get my girlfriend to help me with this haha thanks again spud



Jake


----------



## Cornzz (Jul 10, 2011)

That is the best way to do it also I recommend two tanks. And incase you dont know once the adults have reached maturity each female will lay multiple times normally about 3-7 times and they can produce between 20 and 100 babies in each egg pod that they lay.


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Cornzz said:


> That is the best way to do it also I recommend two tanks. And incase you dont know once the adults have reached maturity each female will lay multiple times normally about 3-7 times and they can produce between 20 and 100 babies in each egg pod that they lay.


 right me and my girlfriend better be eatin some icecream LOL...thats alot of locust


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

can somebody tell me how hard is it to get locusts breed please?


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

popitgoes said:


> can somebody tell me how hard is it to get locusts breed please?



not that hard, right temp, and sand dampness. and you should have some locust


----------

